# Open wing fracture/survive without amputation?



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

I posted previously on whether to euthanize this pigeon I found a week and half ago. Thought it was just broken wing. I took him to vet and it was more damaged than I thought and there was a bone sticking out. Vet says we need to amputate ($1000.00) Arg!!! I do not have the money so I opted for antibiotics until I can decide what to do. I really want to help him. He is really healthy aside from wing and all his tail feathers are starting to grow in nicely. I have posted all over facebook in my area and found one person that might take him but she is not returning my calls and I have to make a decision soon. He has and infection and is being held off by antibiotics  

What other options are there for this guy. I would amputate if I had the money.
Anyone else have this injury and did not amputate?

PS. I found another injured pigeon yesterday that cant walk on one foot  I do not have the money to help....this Heartbreaking


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you consulted with the vet to ask him what to do if you can't amputate it.


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

I love pigeons but $1000 i'm sorry . Don't waist your money,


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes I have talked to the vet and other than antibiotics and hopefully when he gets off them he wont develop another infection...they did not seem to offer much except to amputate and euthanize. A piece of the bone is sticking out and I am wondering what chance he has of the wound healing around the bone, since upon inspection today the swelling is going down and the area seems to be healing.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you put a picture on PT of the pigeon and a close up of the wing.
I rescued a pigeon with broken wing; i did not amputate for the same reason ( we must have been to the same vet since the estimate was close, though mine was getting to 2,000, only amputation along is 1,000, but there more; treatment, ointments etc)
By pigeon with broken wing is happy and even has a mate who can fly.It has no bone sticking out, but in trim the feathers who are dragged on the floor.
Pigeons make great pets!
Where in Canada are you located...i have some numbers from the vet's secretary of centres in Woodbridge Ontario ( did not call them yet to find out what exactly they are doing)and the other from a lady, who supposedly takes care if sick birds and keeps the ones which cannot be released. I called and left a message, she never returned my call.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird will always be vulnerable to infection, which may become systemic, with the bone sticking out. 
Dima...she's in the boonies.

five pennies...why do you think the new pigeon can't walk?


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Dima,

Charis is right I do live in the boonies lol and I have exhausted I think all the resources I can think of and leads with no luck...to bad vets wouldn't just let me work the surgery off! Wouldn't that be cool 

Charis,

The other one can not walk on it all and he hops and falls over. 

The one you can see the bone sticking out just below the feathers and it is a shard not a whole bone so it is not hollow.

The other side is nasty but is healing...I tried cleaning the best that I could but I think it was scabbed. What the vet suggested to put on it did not work it just got worse, so I have been been spraying Colloidal silver on it with giving antibiotics and it has been working great. 

He gets really twitchy in the wings when I go near him and he squaks and trys to wing slap me....and it gets worse every day  I don't blame him

The one picture is him soaking up the sun and as you can see his tail feathers are growing in beautifully  he was completely bald there when I found him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless the wound is such that the skin will grow over the bone, then yes, it would have to be amputated. You can't just have a bone sticking outside of the body without it getting infected. If it is something where the skin will grow to cover the bone and keep it inside, then the wing wouldn't have to be amputated. The flight feathers can just be trimmed each time he moults, to keep him from tripping on the wing, which will hang too low.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Charis said:


> The bird will always be vulnerable to infection, which may become systemic, with the bone sticking out.
> Dima...she's in the boonies.
> 
> five pennies...why do you think the new pigeon can't walk?


I don't know what mean to be in the boonies, but if it means no money, i already understood, that why i mentioned about some wildlife centres which should be free of charge. Personally i didn't call , except for Matilda /never returned my call)so i do not know what they would do to the pigeon. 

Assuming you are in GTA:
Mississauga Wildlife 905-271-4632
wILDCARE wILDLIFE REHAB:905-789-0968
mATILDA bARS: 905-271-4632
None of them is Toronto Wild Life Centre (which i dislike)


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's this the same pigeon we're talking about who cannot walk?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> *I don't know what mean to be in the boonies,* but if it means no money, i already understood, that why i mentioned about some wildlife centres which should be free of charge. Personally i didn't call , except for Matilda /never returned my call)so i do not know what they would do to the pigeon.
> 
> Assuming you are in GTA:
> Mississauga Wildlife 905-271-4632
> ...



Dima, it means out in the sticks. In the country with not many resources around.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, it means out in the sticks. In the country with not many resources around.


 Lol. I learnt two idioms today. I googled to be in the boonies and couldn't find the definition
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

From google

Urban Dictionary: boonies
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boonies
1. boonies. The sticks, in the middle of no where. Usually associated with living out in the country. Man, I live out in the boonies. It takes an hour an a half to get to ...


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha that is funny  It is kinda of weird way of saying it.

I am thinking then he will have to be put down since the bone sticks out. Unless they can trim the bone  

Dima this is not the one that cant walk


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> From google
> 
> Urban Dictionary: boonies
> www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boonies
> 1. boonies. The sticks, in the middle of no where. Usually associated with living out in the country. Man, I live out in the boonies. It takes an hour an a half to get to ...


I googled the entire expression..nothing came out. 
Thanks again.

FYI: I do not live in the boonies (just exercising my vocabulary)


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Dima said:


> I googled the entire expression..nothing came out.
> Thanks again.
> 
> FYI: I do not live in the boonies (just exercising my vocabulary)


Ups..mistake: I do not live OUT in the boonies


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I googled
*
What does it mean to live in the boonies?*
Tons of stuff comes up.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I googled
> *
> What does it mean to live in the boonies?*
> Tons of stuff comes up.


Yes, i googled again...it's all there i must have blanked out


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dima said:


> I don't know what mean to be in the boonies, but if it means no money, i already understood, that why i mentioned about some wildlife centres which should be free of charge. Personally i didn't call , except for Matilda /never returned my call)so i do not know what they would do to the pigeon.
> 
> Assuming you are in GTA:
> Mississauga Wildlife 905-271-4632
> ...


Dima...Boonies means out in the middle of no where, with few resources. You called Matilda? That's me. I don't remember getting a call from you.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Charis said:


> Dima...Boonies means out in the middle of no where, with few resources. You called Matilda? That's me. I don't remember getting a call from you.


 Really? Are you in Canada?
When BigBoy with broken wing and dropping neck was found...i think was April


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dima said:


> Really? Are you in Canada?
> When BigBoy with broken wing and dropping neck was found...i think was April


No..I'm not in Canada. Are you talking about the Matilda's List, Matilda?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Charis said:


> No..I'm not in Canada. Are you talking about the Matilda's List, Matilda?


I am talking about Matilda from Canada from my list of tel. numbers.


----------

